# Onboard DAC | Unterschiede Realtek und SupremeFX



## Thetee (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mainboard spielt für mich eine best-mögliche Onboard Soundlösung eine große Rolle bei der Kaufentscheidung.
Ich wollte mal Fragen, worin im Besonderen die Unterschiede zwischen den Angeboten von Gigabyte und ASUS liegen.

Bspw. wirbt Gigabyte mit einem "ESS SABRE reference DAC 9118" (SNR 125 dB) Z390 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany

Dagegen ASUS mit einer SupremeFX Codec S1220A (SNR 113 dB) Gaming-Mainboard ROG STRIX Z390-E GAMING | ASUS

Wobei ASUS sehr ausführlich auf die Abschirmung der verbauten Audio-Einheit zur Vermeidung von Indifferenzen eingeht, womit ich bei meinem alten Gigabyte-Board des öfteren Probleme hatte. Außerdem werden explizit 2 OP-Amp-Verstärker beim ASUS-Board erwähnt.
Aber über den Vorgänger der Gigabyte-Lösung, den ESS SABRE DAC 9018 habe ich bereits viel Gutes gelesen.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand zu den konkreten Beispielen nochmal Tipps geben könnte.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Juni 2019)

Das ist Jacke wie Hose, klingen beide toll. Als Soundfetischist hat man eh eine ordentliche Soundmaschine zuhause. Asus hat noch Software- Kram mit drin wie ''Sonic Radar'' und so´n Unnütz.


----------



## Thetee (22. Juni 2019)

Dachte mir schon das es sich nicht viel nimmt. Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht als den größte "Soundaholic" bezeichnen, aber das Board mit dem tendenziell "besseren" Sound wäre für mich ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## GEChun (22. Juni 2019)

Thetee schrieb:


> Dachte mir schon das es sich nicht viel nimmt. Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht als den größte "Soundaholic" bezeichnen, aber das Board mit dem tendenziell "besseren" Sound wäre für mich ein Kaufgrund.



Ich würde da ehr zur Asus Tendieren als zu Realtek, Asus verkauft den SupremeFX ja auch auf dedizierten Karten oder hat es mal getan.
Denke schon dass da etwas mehr Knowhow dabei ist. Die Realtek sind immer die 0 8 15 Mainboard Chips von allen anderen Boards.


----------



## hornhautman (22. Juni 2019)

Der SupremeFX basiert auf einem Realtek ALC1220 (A)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. Juni 2019)

jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt - gibt es denn überhaupt einen hörbaren unterschied für bluetooth kopfhörer zwischen supremefx (2013) und realtek alc1150 (2013) ?


Bose QuietComfort 35 Wireless Kopfhörer II &  
Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Lautsprecher System


----------



## Dudelll (23. Juni 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt - gibt es denn überhaupt einen hörbaren unterschied für bluetooth kopfhörer zwischen supremefx (2013) und realtek alc1150 (2013) ?
> 
> 
> Bose QuietComfort 35 Wireless Kopfhörer II &
> Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Lautsprecher System



Bluetooth Kopfhörer bekommen die sound Informationen doch digital, was sollte die Soundkarte damit zutun haben ? Wie gut Wireless Geräte klingen hängt nur von den Geräten selbst und dem quellmaterial ab da die a/d Wandlung ja im Kopfhörer selbst passieren muss.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Juni 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Bluetooth Kopfhörer bekommen die sound Informationen doch digital, was sollte die Soundkarte damit zutun haben ? Wie gut Wireless Geräte klingen hängt nur von den Geräten selbst und dem quellmaterial ab da die a/d Wandlung ja im Kopfhörer selbst passieren muss.



mmmm ist ja interessant. wie ist es denn mit aufnahmegeräten? zb für Rode Podcaster Dynamisches Großmembranmikrofon mit USB-Anschluss? hat der chip iwelche auswirkungen auf dessen aufnahmequalität?


----------



## Dudelll (23. Juni 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> mmmm ist ja interessant. wie ist es denn mit aufnahmegeräten? zb für Rode Podcaster Dynamisches Großmembranmikrofon mit USB-Anschluss? hat der chip iwelche auswirkungen auf dessen aufnahmequalität?



Nein, USB Sound Geräte kann man auch benutzen wenn man gar keinen soundchip auf dem mainboard hätte.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Juni 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nein, USB Sound Geräte kann man auch benutzen wenn man gar keinen soundchip auf dem mainboard hätte.



nun.... oookay, ich schätze, nein ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass ich im grunde überhaupt keinen soundchip brauche ^^


----------



## Thetee (24. Juni 2019)

> nun.... oookay, ich schätze, nein ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass ich im grunde überhaupt keinen soundchip brauche ^^


Aber würde nicht ohne jede Form von Audio-Codec oder Verstärker gar kein Sound-Ausgang vom PC möglich sein? Sicherlich können aktuelle Bluetooth/USB Lösungen vieles ausgleichen. Ich nutze noch alte Sennheiser HD Kopfhörer mit Cinch-Anschluss.

Ich hatte vorher das Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z97 Mainboard. Damals wurde dabei schon die sehr gute Soundausgabe beworben. Das war sicherlich nur eine Mittelklassen-Lösung, aber ich war damit voll zufrieden. Wegen einem Defekt muss ich aktuell auf das Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 ausweichen und den Unterschied im Sound merke ich ganz extrem! Musik hören am PC macht aktuell gar keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juni 2019)

Solang du das Signal analog vom Klinkenstecker o.ä. abgreifst ist die Qualität der Soundlösung natürlich wichtig weil es ja darauf ankommt wie gut der soundchip die digitalen Informationen in analoge Signale umwandeln kann und wieviel rauschen dabei produziert wird.


----------

